# Thirty point deer



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Someone sent this to my husband....

Shot by an Amish boy with hand made long bow: 
This buck was taken by a 14 year old Amish boy near Dalton WI . He used 
a hand made long bow and made the killing shot by stalking the huge buck 
using corn shocks for cover. The boy's family would not allow him to 
pose with the trophy animal for pictures so a nearby neighbor, Willie 
Flacid posed and is also acting as spokesman for the Amish boy. 

According to Flacid, the Amish family has already received several 
offers from outdoor sporting companies to purchase the trophy. No dollar 
amount has been announced yet, but according to Flacid, 'the amount of 
money being offered is enough that no one would ever be hard up again.'


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

*ahem* Willie Flacid?!?!? 

No comment......*snicker*


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> *ahem* Willie Flacid?!?!?
> 
> No comment......*snicker*


I thought the same thing. Just think of all of the official documents and school records throughout his life that listed his last name first.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I wonder if they will have it mounted? 


I seriously wonder if they know how much its worth? 

We had a big un hit by a car local last year and the driver was offered 20000 for it by a passerby...


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> *ahem* Willie Flacid?!?!?
> 
> No comment......*snicker*



It seems that someone's Father, or perhaps Mother, had an odd sense of humor.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

That name has got to be a joke 

Nice rack though!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Heres the news paper article http://www.timesgazette.com/main.asp?SectionID=3&SubSectionID=3&ArticleID=140888&TM=36319


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

So the handmade longbow turned into a secondhand crossbow with a scope?


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

I dont care if it was a belt fed fifty!
That is some big critter! I have a
heart condition. I'm glad it didnt
walk by my stand!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

DavidUnderwood said:


> I dont care if it was a belt fed fifty!
> That is some big critter! I have a
> heart condition. I'm glad it didnt
> walk by my stand!


 I'd probably have one if that buck walked out to me. Eddie


----------



## bbkaren (Oct 28, 2008)

And their name is Schmucker?

Hard to believe...

eta: I noted that the Flacid name isn't on the original article (linked).


----------



## Cason (May 28, 2007)

If that's a whitetail, I'm impressed!


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

That picture has been floating
around for a while. It (the pic)
is genuine, far as I know. The
rest of the story? There are a
few versions........


----------



## Jimmy B (Sep 22, 2007)

This deer was shot in Ohio and the picture has been floating around quite a while. He's a bigg'n.

Jim


----------

